# A good source for charts?



## insider (16 November 2009)

Hello everyone  I'm looking for a good source for charts that show the MACD (Moving Average Convergence/Divergence)  that's free to use. Any suggestions? Most places only show simple moving averages at the most...


----------



## Joules MM1 (16 November 2009)

market watch .com have a freebie that is predominantly for us stocks, by inputing "au:mro" for example into the stock code you'll get chart for mro australia (really? yes, really) although how good it is i am not sure if you want exact ohlc daily bars........... and if you want a brilliant us stocks charting software that's free try free stock charts .com

http://bigcharts.marketwatch.com/advchart/frames/frames.asp?symb=&time=&freq=

http://www.freestockcharts.com/


----------



## cornnfedd (16 November 2009)

try http://stockcharts.com/

i havent used much but have bookmarked to take a closer look later.


----------



## cutz (16 November 2009)

Hi Insider,

You may want to check out ninja trader, it's a neat little package and it pulls free aussie EOD data off yahoo.


----------



## investorpaul (16 November 2009)

you could also try incrediblecharts


----------



## JackJackJack (16 November 2009)

Big Charts is fantastic if you can live with the 20 minute delay for realtime data


----------



## cornnfedd (16 November 2009)

JackJackJack said:


> Big Charts is fantastic if you can live with the 20 minute delay for realtime data




got a url?


----------



## insider (16 November 2009)

Hey thanks guys... BigCharts was exactly what I was looking for... Tried using earlier today but I didn't know what to put before the stock code.... I tried XAO:BHP obviously didn't work


----------



## nulla nulla (17 November 2009)

incrediblecharts.com is pretty good. The live version is free for a trial period of 30 days after which you can pay for it or elect to go on the free 13 hour delayed version. 

You can set up chart watchlists to match the share watchlists you might have set up in your online broker service and/or the sectors you are watching. Various line facilities to monitor long term trends, peaks and troughs etc. Also the format of the charts can be set from line, bar, candle etc as well as multi 5-21-60 day comparisons etc. The options are numerous.

In either version you receive the "Twiggs" emails updating various interpretations of the major indicies which is very helpfull.


----------



## explod (17 November 2009)

insider said:


> Hey thanks guys... BigCharts was exactly what I was looking for... Tried using earlier today but I didn't know what to put before the stock code.... I tried XAO:BHP obviously didn't work




Yep, apart from my broker chart is all that I use (my motto "keep it stupid simple", if you havnt' got onto it just put the AU: in  or US: for american,  ie. AU:BHP


----------

